# Replacing my HD-DVR - can I save my data?



## peter17319 (Dec 11, 2007)

I understand that I would lose all my current recorded shows, so I'm watching as much as I can. 

But what can I do about my "To-Do List" and my season passes (aka "Prioritizer")? Is there any way to save that data and import it to the new DVR? I have over 30 season passes, and I dread having to start over again. Plus some of them are for shows that aren't airing right now, so there's no way to re-create them anyway...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's an item that has been on the Wish List for a while.

- Merg


----------



## peter17319 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sucks to be me.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

You know, I've always wondered if you could take the HD out of a DirecTV DVR, connect it to a computer running a sector-by-sector backup program (like GHOST), and copy it to an identical HD. I wonder if this second HD would work in the DVR? Theoretically, it shouldn't know the difference if a sector-by-sector copy was made....or would it?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ThomasM said:


> You know, I've always wondered if you could take the HD out of a DirecTV DVR, connect it to a computer running a sector-by-sector backup program (like GHOST), and copy it to an identical HD. I wonder if this second HD would work in the DVR? Theoretically, it shouldn't know the difference if a sector-by-sector copy was made....or would it?


Won't work using Ghost. But it is possible to replace/upgrade an internal drive and preserve its recordings, provided it's not damaged ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148760


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> You know, I've always wondered if you could take the HD out of a DirecTV DVR, connect it to a computer running a sector-by-sector backup program (like GHOST), and copy it to an identical HD. I wonder if this second HD would work in the DVR? Theoretically, it shouldn't know the difference if a sector-by-sector copy was made....or would it?


Don't recall if I ever tried Ghost, but I'm inclined to agree with Litzdog911 that it won't work. I did copy an R15 drive using Unix dd and it (the copy) worked in the original R15.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> You know, I've always wondered if you could take the HD out of a DirecTV DVR, connect it to a computer running a sector-by-sector backup program (like GHOST), and copy it to an identical HD. I wonder if this second HD would work in the DVR? Theoretically, it shouldn't know the difference if a sector-by-sector copy was made....or would it?


You know we already have a tried and true method for copying the data to another drive as long as it is used with the same DVR the material was recorded on? The method outlined in the copy and replace hd thread works perfectly as long as the drive remains in/attached to the same dvr. I've used the method twice to upgrade the size of my drive.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very interesting....

Here's another "what if".....

Assuming that the HDD is what is going to fail most often in a DVR and even if the power supply fails it can be replaced, what if there are some very important recordings that I want to archive. What if I just REMOVE the drive with the important recordings and REPLACE it with a new blank drive? Of course, the DVR will format and prep the new drive which will then work fine.

But what happens if I swap back to the ORIGINAL drive? Will the unit just boot up normally with the "older" drive in it?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ThomasM said:


> Very interesting....
> 
> Here's another "what if".....
> 
> ...


Yes, it should boot up with whatever drive is installed. Not very convenient, though.


----------

